# Nitrous Oxide -  Conscious Sedation



## shreya98 (Sep 7, 2018)

Could any one throw some information on Nitrous oxide used as sedation in Emergency Room.  Do we have a separate CPT and HCPCS code to indicate this procedure. Experts opinion please.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 7, 2018)

My understanding is Nitrous Oxide falls under [FONT=Source Sans Pro, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida, sans-serif]anxiolysis which falls under minimal sedation and doesn't meet the definition of conscious sedation. [/FONT]


----------



## shreya98 (Sep 7, 2018)

*Nitrous Oxide - Conscious Sedation*

Thank you so much for your response.

I did read in one of the threads in this forum for Nitrous Oxide and it was discussed that we may bill for Nitrous Oxide however that depends on the procedure being performed.  My ERMD has performed I & D of Thigh and has administered Nitrous Oxide.  Also, I do accept that as Nitrous Oxide falls under anxiolysis this does not qualify for conscious sedation. But my physician wants to bill for this procedure.  Kindly suggest if we could use any other HCPCS code for Nitrous Oxide as well please.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 8, 2018)

Since its not separately reported a code was not established for it. No code exists outside of dental office D9230


----------



## shreya98 (Sep 10, 2018)

*Nitrous Oxide - Conscious Sedation*

Thanks a million for your responses !!


Regards
Shreya


----------

